# Morgans Dark Ale - Grain Suggestions?



## roosiecharm (14/6/10)

Hi all,

Looking at putting down another Morgans Dark Ale in the coming weeks - just fishing for some suggestions as to what grain I should steep to accompany the kit? If you could also recommend amounts etc for a 23L batch? I'm new to this whole thing.

Some hops suggestions would be appreciated too. Haven't got a real fussy taste, I'll try anything and probably like it!

Cheers,


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

One thread should be enough. Bump it if you need some answers - don't start a new one.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45370

That said - have you made this kit before? Do you know what you want from it? What is lacking? What commercial brew you think has characteristics you want to emulate?

I could easily say (for example) use 100g crystal and 50 g choc but it wouldn't mean anything until we know what you're aiming for.


----------



## roosiecharm (14/6/10)

manticle said:


> One thread should be enough. Bump it if you need some answers - don't start a new one.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45370
> 
> ...



Not really - my mate brewed a nice one of these Morgans kts without extra hops/grain, but I thought a bit of extra flavour would be good - being new to brewing not exactly sure what sort of flavours could be fused, or which grains/hops to add, but thought some suggestions from people who have played around with dark ales before might give me some inspiration?


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

If you are looking at english styles then a bit of crystal and/or choc grain might work. Some english hops might also be good - depends on a few factors. English hops include fuggles, east kent goldings, target, northern brewer and williamette.

If you want more bitter, take 20g of one of the hops mentioned (or 10 -15 g if using northern brewer or target) and boil with the kit for 30 minutes. Alternatively try around 10g of any in hot water added to the brew when mixing. Each one will brng a different charcateristic in terms of flavour and aroma (when added late- bitterness when added early -(ie boiled for longer)

If you want sweeter, steep 100-200g light/medium cracked crystal grain in hot water for 30 minutes then boil the resulting liquid for 30-60 minutes. You could combine this with the hops suggestion above - boil the kit with about 2 litres of water together with this liquid.

There's a lot of possible answers to your question and me giving you amounts is arbitrary until you know what you are chasing. Basically though, steeping grain and adding hops is the direction you seem to be heading in. Adding these things can have a different effect depending on how you use them.

The above may be a bit unclear but there are many possible answers to your question. If you let us know more specifics we can help. Otherwise chuck in 100g cracked crystal liquor and 50g choc and boil with 10g east kent goldings for 30 minutes. Adjust/tweak the next recipe accordingly


----------



## clarkey7 (14/6/10)

Now I'm not sure which thread to answer :icon_cheers: 

I'll have a go at both.

The original thread you asked about dextrose.....Definitely use the Blend of Light Dry Malt, Corn-syrup (malto-dextrin) and dextrose in this ratio 500g, 250g, 250g as this adds a touch more body to this kit.

I made it 8 times as was one of my favs.....

A couple of times I added the "Ultrabrew" as well as another 500g of dex or table sugar to bump up the ABV to over 5%.

Nice drop after 3 weeks bottle conditioning.

Now, that's the answer from me 3 years ago.

fast forward....I made one of these batches 6months ago for a mate.....It was till really drinkable, but my palate and tastes have changed somewhat. I found it a touch on the sweet side.

If I was you - I'd go with the Kit, the Ultrabrew and I would mix it up in a 12 L pot on the stove with 8L of water or so and boil 20 g of EKG or Fuggles (or whatever hop you like in a dark beer) for 15mins, cool in sink with water and ice blocks, chuck in the fermentor, top up with water to reach 20-23L and pitch at 20 degrees.

If you do want to steep some grain....chocolate malt (as suggested by manticle) would be a great complement.

Good luck. Normally, swapping out the yeast for kits is a good idea, but Morgans strain is fine IMO and experience as long as the tin and yeast has been treated right.

Cheers,

PB

PS - let us know how you get on.

Edit: slow typy - beaten by the mants


----------



## roosiecharm (14/6/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> If I was you - I'd go with the Kit, the Ultrabrew and I would mix it up in a 12 L pot on the stove with 8L of water or so and boil 20 g of EKG or Fuggles (or whatever hop you like in a dark beer) for 15mins, cool in sink with water and ice blocks, chuck in the fermentor, top up with water to reach 20-23L and pitch at 20 degrees.




Thanks mate,

Having never done anything this 'complex' (ha ha, I realise its not for you guys) do you mean boil everything up in a pot for 15 minutes? Just clarifying so I don't stuff up!


----------



## roosiecharm (15/6/10)

.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/10)

roosiecharm said:


> .


?


----------



## clarkey7 (15/6/10)

roosiecharm said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Having never done anything this 'complex' (ha ha, I realise its not for you guys) do you mean boil everything up in a pot for 15 minutes? Just clarifying so I don't stuff up!


The goo from the kit (use boiling water to get all out of tin), the ultrabrew, some water - as much as you can fit in still leaving room so you don't boil over on stove (other halves don't like that) .......

Bring that lot to a boil, add hops for 15 or so min - done

...cool in sink as described above to maybe body temp or colder, tip vigorously into fermentor to aerate a bit, top up with whatever water your using - tap, bottled, pre-boiled chilled or whatever.

Make sure you get the right final volume and don't put the yeast if it's still a bit warm in there. Your aiming for 20 degrees or so.

Keep at this temp for a week, then bottle.

Don't forget to take a hydrometer reading before and fermentation is complete.

Go for it. :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## clarkey7 (15/6/10)

BribieG said:


> ?


That's a bump I beleive Bribie


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/10)

.


----------

